# Catfish grandslam



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Small but a a grand slam, we went and did a bit of river hoping today, the bite was slow, we started out at escambia river got one decent channel cat and some small blues then left got some thing to eat changed straped on some more rod holders and went to yellow river got one flathead and decided to call it a day, but all three species landed..


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Not too many females would put up with this heat this time of year. Nice catch.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job on the cats (slam)...water looks good...

just a suggestion...hit the "enter" key after uploading each picture in order to stack them...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yea she loves to go catfishing on her days off, but to day i wanted a rematch after yesterday went back up escambia and did pretty good got 3 around 7-10lbs and a buncha 2-3lbers the catfish are hott right now, iam surprised theres not more people taking advantage of these flatheads there every where


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

way mo betta' on the pics...don't mind goin' to tallahassee to see the pics but dayum...j/k...

nice mess there man!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

heres a short video i put togeather on this trip hope u like it iam no Steven Spielberg but it will have to work, ill try to make some more here soon
YouTube - PecolaCatfishHunters's Channel


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice cats......you mainly fish the lakes in Escambia? I use to fish the deep hole bends in the river and do purty good. Especially ifin you are lucky enough to find an overhang so you can tie the boat off to it.....:thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

we mostly fish the back side of the bends where the ledges starts to come up


----------

